# Al Rehab British School



## pickledbrit1 (Jan 21, 2011)

Hello All,

We are planning to put our Daughter in The British School in Al Rehab in September. We will be over in March for a couple of weeks.

Should I be doing admission stuff now or do you think it can wait until we come in March??
I hate to get my knickers in a twist for nothing.....

Thanks for your advice


----------

